

Apple's Jonathan Ive and Craig Federighi: The Complete Interview - nQuo
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/155086-apples-jonathan-ive-and-craig-federighi-the-complete-interview

======
salgernon
Interesting point: no mention of Steve Jobs or his legacy

$ curl -s
[http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/155086-apples-j...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/155086-apples-
jonathan-ive-and-craig-federighi-the-complete-interview) | egrep -i
'(steve|jobs)' | wc

    
    
           0       0       0

